# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αγορα cockatiel

## rapanios

Θελω να αγορασω ενα cockatiel εχω ενα φιλο με pet shop ο οποιος μου ειπε τα εξης 3-4 μηνων ημερο ταισμα με το χερι κτλ κτλ 100Ε ενο απο οτι διαβαζω στο φορουμ οι τιμες παιζουν 60-70Ε..Βεβαια θα μου πειτε 30-40Ε κανουν τι  διαφορα αλλα δυστηχως στην εποχη που ζουμε κανουν..Ακουω αποψεις.. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Giorgekid

Φιλε μου τι να σου πω?το εχεις ψαξει για τα κοκατιλ ? για παραδειγμα:διατροφη η και διαμονη....κλουβι.....εαν ναι εγω σου λεω πως βρισκεις και καλυτερη τιμη!!!!εγω τωρα τελευταια πηρα το 2ο κοκατιλ μου τον ερρικο.....δεν ειναι ακριβως αγριος....θα τον χαρακτηριζα σαν "παραουρο"!!!!!χχαχαχαχαχαχα.  .....δαγκωνει 1 στο 1.000.000 και οχι τοσο δυνατα ομως για να εξημερωθει θελει ελαχιστη προσπαθεια!!!!!εγω τον πηρα 45€ απο πετ σοπ και ειναι 5μηνων.....τα συμπερασματα δικα σου....παντως απο εκει που τον πηρα τα πιο μωρα που ηταν περιπου 2 μηνων τα ειχε 75€ ε....οχι ρε ριλε και 75€ κοκατιλ 2 μηνων!!!!!ψαξε λιγο ακομα και εαν δεν βρεις και εφοσον το αντεχεις οικονομικα.....παρε το.....μετα,ομως ειναι και το αλλο.....το εχεις δει το πουλακι?ειναι σε καλη κατασταση???εαν οχι θα εχεις προβληματα....ειχα παρει ενα μπατζι(ερρικος) το οποιο ηταν χαλια απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τον πηρα....και σχεδον καθε 2 μερες ειχε αλλο θεμα....τα σημαδια αρρωστιας ειναι:αν ειναι νωχελικο,εαν δεν κινειται,εαν τρωει-πινει ......και να ξερεις οτι μπορει να τρωει σαν το γουρουνι!τα κοκατιλ πετανε σπορους ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!εαν μετα απο οοοοοολα αυτα που σου εγραψα τα προσπερασεις η τα βρεις σωστα απεναντι σου μπορεις να το παρεις!!!!!!

φιλικα παντα,γιωργος!!!

----------


## rapanios

> Φιλε μου τι να σου πω?το εχεις ψαξει για τα κοκατιλ ? για παραδειγμα:διατροφη η και διαμονη....κλουβι.....εαν ναι εγω σου λεω πως βρισκεις και καλυτερη τιμη!!!!εγω τωρα τελευταια πηρα το 2ο κοκατιλ μου τον ερρικο.....δεν ειναι ακριβως αγριος....θα τον χαρακτηριζα σαν "παραουρο"!!!!!χχαχαχαχαχαχα.  .....δαγκωνει 1 στο 1.000.000 και οχι τοσο δυνατα ομως για να εξημερωθει θελει ελαχιστη προσπαθεια!!!!!εγω τον πηρα 45€ απο πετ σοπ και ειναι 5μηνων.....τα συμπερασματα δικα σου....παντως απο εκει που τον πηρα τα πιο μωρα που ηταν περιπου 2 μηνων τα ειχε 75€ ε....οχι ρε ριλε και 75€ κοκατιλ 2 μηνων!!!!!ψαξε λιγο ακομα και εαν δεν βρεις και εφοσον το αντεχεις οικονομικα.....παρε το.....μετα,ομως ειναι και το αλλο.....το εχεις δει το πουλακι?ειναι σε καλη κατασταση???εαν οχι θα εχεις προβληματα....ειχα παρει ενα μπατζι(ερρικος) το οποιο ηταν χαλια απο την πρωτη στιγμη που τον πηρα....και σχεδον καθε 2 μερες ειχε αλλο θεμα....τα σημαδια αρρωστιας ειναι:αν ειναι νωχελικο,εαν δεν κινειται,εαν τρωει-πινει ......και να ξερεις οτι μπορει να τρωει σαν το γουρουνι!τα κοκατιλ πετανε σπορους ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!!εαν μετα απο οοοοοολα αυτα που σου εγραψα τα προσπερασεις η τα βρεις σωστα απεναντι σου μπορεις να το παρεις!!!!!!
> 
> φιλικα παντα,γιωργος!!!


τον τελευταιο μηνα  κ ακομα πριν γραφτο στο φορουμ δεν κανω τιποτα αλλο απο το να διαβαζω να ψαχνω κτλ κτλ 
κ τα εχω σκεφτει ολα διαμονη κλουβα διατροφη...Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες

----------


## HarrisC

εκτροφεις νομιζω υπαρχουν στο διαδικτυο.Λιγοι μεν αλλα υπαρχουν

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβο!!!!!αυτο χρειαζεσαι ουσιαστικα.....γνωση για το ειδος!!!!!!!μην βιαστεις να παρεις αποφαση παντως!

----------


## rapanios

> Μπραβο!!!!!αυτο χρειαζεσαι ουσιαστικα.....γνωση για το ειδος!!!!!!!μην βιαστεις να παρεις αποφαση παντως!


Oxι δεν βιαζομαι καθολου πρωτα θα ειμαι σε ολα κομπλε κ μετα θα μπω στην διαδικασια να βρω πουλι..

----------


## vasilakis13

Είναι τόσο ακριβό διότι είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι. Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις κάποιο μη ταϊσμένο στο χέρι, ηλικίας 3-5 μηνών.  Τα ταισμεβα στο χέρι μπορεί να παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα με αρρώστιες αλλά και συμπεριφοράς απέναντι σε άλλα κοκατιλ. Επίσης μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα αν αργότερα επιχειρήσεις αναπαραγωγή

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## e2014

φιλε θοδωρη,θελει ψαξιμο η ολη υποθεση... να δεις τα υπερ και τα κατα.... εγω παντως ειμαι εντελως κατα των πετ σοπ, λογω πειρας στο λεω που δεν θα ειμαι και η μονη φανταζομαι.... κι εγω σκοπευω να παρω,συντομα σχετικα,κι εχω βρει και τον εκτροφεα,του εχω πολυ εμπιστοσθνη,ταισμενο στο χερι εννοειται για να μπορω να ασχολουμαι ετσι οπως θελω μαζι του,μιας κι ολα τα αλλα παπαγαλακια που εχω δεν ειναι ημερα.... 45 ημερων και παω,70 ευρω.... υποψιν οτι δεν τα δινει ποτε αν δεν ειναι σιγουρα οτι τα πουλια εχουν απογαλακτιστει και μπορουν να τραφουν μονα τους.... οποτε σκεφτεσαι,κοιτας τιες,αλλα πανω απο ολα κοιτας να δεις το πουλακι απο κοντα,και να το παρατηρισεις αρκετη ωρα..... ευχομαι να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις συντομα!!

----------


## e2014

βασιλη μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις αυτο που ειπες με τα ταισμενα στο χερι κοκατιλ και τα προβληματα που μπορει να παρουσιαστουν???? θα ηθελα να μαθω.... και μιλας γενικοτερα για ταισμενα πουλια στο χερι η για τη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα??

----------


## Giorgekid

Ελενη εαν το πουλακι ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ειναι πιο επιρρεπες σε ασθενειες επειδη ηρθε πιο κοντα με τον ανθρωπο και δεν ειναι τοςο δυνατο το ανοσοποιητικο του συστημα οσο των αγριων......οσον αφορα την αναπαραγωγη σε κοκατιλ η και γενικα πουλια ταισμενα στο χερι......δεν αναπαραγονται......ακομα και αν βατευτουν θα ειναι ασπορα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Είναι πιο επιρρεπης σε αρρώστιες διότι δεν έχουν λάβει τα απαραίτητα αντισώματα. Επίσης αν δεν γίνει σωστά το τάισμα μπορεί να παρουσιάσει προβλήματα με μύκητες νομίζω. Όσον αφορά την αναπαραγωγή, τα αυγά ενσπορα θα είναι αλλά μπορεί να μην έχει το ένστικτο να τα κλωσσησει και να τα μεγαλώσει οπότε θα πρέπει να τα αναλάβει ο άνθρωπος από μικρή ηλικία.  Τέλος, ενα πουλάκι που είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι δεν είναι ημερο επειδή το χει επιλέξει και σε εμπιστεύεται αλλά επειδή εξαρτάται από εσένα, πάρε ένα μικρό σε ηλικία πουλάκι και δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα να το εξημερωσεις. Προσπάθησε να διαλέξεις κάποιο που είναι ήδη σχετικά ημερο και δε πετάει πανικοβλητο όταν πλησιάζεις

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rapanios

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια μιλησα με εκτροφεα κ με βοηθησε πολυ μου εστειλε ακομα κ φωτογραφιες κ το κοστος ηταν λιγοτερο απο το pet shop οταν ερθει η καταληλη στιγμη θα παω απευθειας εκει. :Party0048:

----------


## e2014

θοδωρη χαιρομαι που προσανατολιστικες,κι οταν ερθει η ωρα με το καλο ανεβασε και φωτογραφιες να το δουμε!!!!

----------


## e2014

τωρα για το αλλο που λεγαμε,με ανησυχησατε πολυ..... επειδη ολα τα αλλα παπαγαλακια που εχω δεν ειναι ημερα,θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω με ενα ταισμενο στο χερι.... δηλαδη θα μου αρρωστισει εννοειται??? δεν με ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη,ουτε σκοπευω να το κανω..... δεν ειμαι ετοιμη ακομα εμπειρικα και ψυχολογικα για αυτο το σταδιο..... ο ανθρωπος που σκοπευς να το παρω ειναι πολυ εμπειρος στο ταισμα παπαγαλων,και αλλων γενικοτερα πτηνων.... εμενα με ενδιαφερει πανω απο ολα αν θα ειναι υγιες εν ταισμενο στο χερι κοκατιλ,και μετα το να μπορω να το πιανω χωρις να με φοβαται και να το αφηνω καποιες στιγμες εκτος κλουβιου......

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα αρρωστήσει, αλλά υπάρχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες. Μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τον εκτροφέα απλά να ασχολείται μαζί του όταν θα είναι μικρό, ή πάρε κάποιο που έχει μεγαλώσει ταϊσμένο ταυτόχρονα από τους γονείς και τον εκτροφέα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο εκτροφέας δίνει λίγα γεύματα την ημέρα ώστε να εξοικειωθεί το πουλάκι με τον άνθρωπο και τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνουν οι γονείς και έτσι παίρνει και τα απαραίτητα ένστικτα και αντισώματα.
Τα παπαγαλάκια σου σε τι ηλικία τα πήρες?

----------


## e2014

λοιπον,επειδη ολα ειναι δωρα,το ενα θηλυκο budgie μου το φερανε 6 μηνων το δεκεμβτιο του 12,και ειναι το μονο που μπορω και το χαιδευω και καθεται καποιες φορες,οταν εχει ορεξη,μεσα στο κλουβι παντα, το αλλο budgie το αρσενικο πρεπει να ειναι 2 - 3 χρονων το μαιο του 13, και τα lovebird μου ειπανε το θηλυκο η μασκοφορος πρεπει να ηταν 10 - 12 μηνων και το peachface το αρσενικο περιπου 2 χρονων,τον αυγουστο του 13.....

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβοοοοο!!!!!!να το παρεις το πουλακι ευχομαι!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> οσον αφορα την αναπαραγωγη σε κοκατιλ η και γενικα πουλια ταισμενα στο χερι......δεν αναπαραγονται......ακομα και αν βατευτουν θα ειναι ασπορα!


Δεν μπορώ να ακούω τέτοια παραπληροφόρηση.... ποιος σου το είπε αυτό βρε Γιώργο και πας και το διαδίδεις???
Μια χαρά ζευγαρώνουν τα ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλιά και μια χαρά γόνιμα αυγά κάνουν... έχω και ζευγάρια όπου και τα 2 είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι, ζευγάρια που είναι το ένα απο τα 2 ταισμένο στο στο χέρι, ζευγάρια που είναι και τα 2 άγρια... δεν έχω δει καμία διαφορά...
Φυσικά δε μιλάμε για πουλιά που προήλθαν από κλωσσομηχανές και ταίστηκαν εξ'ολοκλήρου από ανθρώπινο χέρι... (που και αυτά ακόμα δεν αποκλείεται ότι θα γίνουν καλοί γονείς). Μιλάμε για πουλιά που έμειναν το πρώτο διάστημα της ζωής τους στη φωλιά και έπειτα, μετά από 20-25 ημέρες ταίστηκαν από τον άνθρωπο...




> τωρα για το αλλο που λεγαμε,με ανησυχησατε πολυ..... επειδη ολα τα αλλα παπαγαλακια που εχω δεν ειναι ημερα,θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω με ενα ταισμενο στο χερι.... δηλαδη θα μου αρρωστισει εννοειται??? δεν με ενδιαφερει η αναπαραγωγη,ουτε σκοπευω να το κανω..... δεν ειμαι ετοιμη ακομα εμπειρικα και ψυχολογικα για αυτο το σταδιο..... ο ανθρωπος που σκοπευς να το παρω ειναι πολυ εμπειρος στο ταισμα παπαγαλων,και αλλων γενικοτερα πτηνων.... εμενα με ενδιαφερει πανω απο ολα αν θα ειναι υγιες εν ταισμενο στο χερι κοκατιλ,και μετα το να μπορω να το πιανω χωρις να με φοβαται και να το αφηνω καποιες στιγμες εκτος κλουβιου......


Ελένη να πάρεις πουλάκι ταισμένο στο χέρι... δεν είναι κακό εφόσον ο εκτροφέας είναι έμπειρος και σωστός...
Απλά τα κοκατίλ στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι ιδιαίτερα καλοί χαρακτήρες και αν πάρεις ένα πουλάκι από μικρό (2-3 μηνών) με λίγη προσπάθεια μπορείς να έχεις ανάλογα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## e2014

καλημερα βικυ και σε ευχαριστω πολυ για αυτα που εγραψες,με ανακουυφισες αρκετα.... ρωτισα εχθες τον εκτροφεα που θα το παρω,και μου ειπε οτι τις πρωτες 20 - 20 μερες ταιζονται απο τους γονεις,και τισ υπολοιπες μερες εκεινος τα ταιζει,ωστε να ειναι ολα κομπλε....  και δεν τα δινει μεχρι να σιγουρευτει οτι μπορουν να φανε μετα μονα τους..... για αυτο θελω να δοκιμασω ετσι,μηπως και εξικοιωθει μαζι μου.....

----------


## olga

Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα κόκατιλ τον Μίμη που δεν ξέρω αν έχει ταιστεί στο χέρι γιατί η κοπέλα που μου τον έδωσε τον είχε βρει. Είναι πολύ ήμερος και φαίνεται να απολαμβάνει περισσότερο τη δική μου παρέα απο της Αφροδίτης (που προορίζεται για ταίρι του). Βέβαια στην αρχή δεν ήθελε καθόλου τα υπολοιπα πουλιά, τωρα έχει βελτιωθεί η συμπεριφορά του και μπορεί να συμβιώσει στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά στα ερωτικά καλέσματα της Αφροδίτης δεν δίνει καμία σημασία, και είναι και σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής. Αλλά νομίζω πως όλα αυτά οφείλοντε στον χαρακτήρα που εχει διαμορφωσει απο μικρός που δεν ερχοταν συχνα σε επαφή με άλλα πουλάκια. Αν είναι όντως ταισμένο στο χέρι και απο μικρό είχε μεγαλώσει με άλλα πουλιά πιστεύω πως η συμπεριφορά του θα ήταν διαφορετική.

----------


## e2014

ποσο χρονων ειναι χρυσαυγη το πουλακι οταν το πηρες,πανω κατω?? και ποσο καιρο εκανε να σε μαθει και να ερχεται διπλα σου???? παιζει ρολο και ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου σιγουρα.... πολλα απο οτι φαινεται παιζουν ρολο.....

----------


## olga

Το πουλάκι είναι περίπου 2 χρονων. Όταν το πήρα για πρώτη φορά (το φιλοξένησα για 1 μήνα)ήταν περίπου 6 μηνών και ήταν ήδη πολύ ημερο. Μετά απο μερικούς μήνες η κοπέλα μου το έδωσε και μπηκαμε στη διαδικασία να κοινωνικοποιηθεί και με άλλα πουλάκια.

----------


## e2014

και καθοταν στο χερι σου,το εβγαζες εκτος κλουβιου και δεν σε φοβοτανε??? οταν λες να το κοινωνικοποιησεις και με λλα πουλακια,κοκατιλ παλι εννοεις η γενικοτερα οτι αλλο πουλακι υπηρχε σπιτι??

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εγώ πάλι έχω ένα κόκατιλ τον Μίμη που δεν ξέρω αν έχει ταιστεί στο χέρι γιατί η κοπέλα που μου τον έδωσε τον είχε βρει. Είναι πολύ ήμερος και φαίνεται να απολαμβάνει περισσότερο τη δική μου παρέα απο της Αφροδίτης (που προορίζεται για ταίρι του). Βέβαια στην αρχή δεν ήθελε καθόλου τα υπολοιπα πουλιά, τωρα έχει βελτιωθεί η συμπεριφορά του και μπορεί να συμβιώσει στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά στα ερωτικά καλέσματα της Αφροδίτης δεν δίνει καμία σημασία, και είναι και σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής. *Αλλά νομίζω πως όλα αυτά οφείλοντε στον χαρακτήρα που εχει διαμορφωσει απο μικρός που δεν ερχοταν συχνα σε επαφή με άλλα πουλάκια. Αν είναι όντως ταισμένο στο χέρι και απο μικρό είχε μεγαλώσει με άλλα πουλιά πιστεύω πως η συμπεριφορά του θα ήταν διαφορετική.*


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι Όλγα! Παίζει πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρόλο το πως θα κοινωνικοποιηθεί το πουλί, από το πως θα ταιστεί! Εμένα τουλάχιστον η εμπειρία μου αυτό μου έχει δείξει!

----------


## olga

Ναι ηταν πολυ ημερο κ ηθελε να καθεται σηνεχεια πανω μου. Ναι με αλλα κοκατιλ εννοω...

----------


## e2014

μακαρι να μπορεσω κι εγω να το κανω αυτο..... οταν ερθει ο καιρος θα δειξει...

----------

